# free smith machine and weight machine



## danny81 (Dec 22, 2007)

i just got  a free smith machine and a machine that lets u do chest press leg press etc etc. for free cuz my school was throwing it out. do you think i should sell it and get an olympic bar, olympic bumper plates. I have dumbells that you can add and remove weight to. i think there called olympic dumbels so i dont think i need more of them. i have a pullup and dip area so i dont need that. a bench, squat rack, and portable power racks. anything else neccesary? i also have a heavybag and a double end bag. i wil also get a speed bag. i am going to get some matts so me and my bro could box and wrestle in the basement.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2007)

Sell everything and quit working out.

Your too gansta for weights, just hang out in a park and use free weights.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 22, 2007)

bro stfu.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2007)

No.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd keep the smith machine. You can do lots of exercises with it


----------



## danny81 (Dec 22, 2007)

really? i read its terrible for your knees and joints and shit. and it doesnt hit your muscles nearly as well as with free weights


----------



## DontStop (Dec 22, 2007)

No, it doesnt, but you can do a bench ress with it when u have no spot, you can do overhead shoulder presses, ass to ground squats etc


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Sell everything and quit working out.
> 
> *Your too gansta for weights*, just hang out in a park and use free weights.



even gangstas need to move the iron from time to time min0.........especially when they are locked up.


----------



## Hoglander (Dec 22, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No, it doesnt, but you can do a bench ress with it when u have no spot, you can do overhead shoulder presses, ass to ground squats etc



DontStop is from Canada and her video should be made fun of but she knows her shit and is cool in my book and is right here. 

P.S. Danny you are gay


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 23, 2007)

Sell it, it's horrible and you can do such more with free weight equipment.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 23, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> even gangstas need to move the iron from time to time min0.........especially when they are locked up.



Someone should really tell you neitehr you or Danny are "gangsta's"

Allow me to quote Maynard James Keenan:

"Fuck all you gun toting hip gangster wannabe's"


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 23, 2007)

I never claimed to be a gangsta......you are speaking out your ass.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I never claimed to be a gangsta......you are speaking out your ass.



Some people would pay money to see that.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 23, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I never claimed to be a gangsta......you are speaking out your ass.


yes u did.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Someone should really tell you neitehr you or Danny are "gangsta's"
> 
> Allow me to quote Maynard James Keenan:
> 
> "Fuck all you gun toting hip gangster wannabe's"



id like to  c u say that 2 my face


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i just got  a free smith machine and a machine that lets u do chest press leg press etc etc. for free cuz my school was throwing it out. do you think i should sell it and get an olympic bar, olympic bumper plates. I have dumbells that you can add and remove weight to. i think there called olympic dumbels so i dont think i need more of them. i have a pullup and dip area so i dont need that. a bench, squat rack, and portable power racks. anything else neccesary? i also have a heavybag and a double end bag. i wil also get a speed bag. i am going to get some matts so me and my bro could box and wrestle in the basement.



sell the smith machine and get a power rack. smit machine limits your range of motion and will get you injured with more use and heaver weights. power racks only cost 800 bucks but if you combine it with a bench you can do all of the core stuff like squats, bench press pullups, millitary press ect...


----------



## Namo (Dec 23, 2007)

The smith will make a mighty nice adjustable clothes hanger!


----------



## DontStop (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> id like to  c u say that 2 my face



I've done it before
Lots
In Edmonton
In Calgary
In Lethbridge
In Fort McMurry

I would gladly say that to you


----------



## danny81 (Dec 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I've done it before
> Lots
> In Edmonton
> In Calgary
> ...



haha ur funny. edmonton calgary wtf is that. sum pussy town iv never heard of it. u said dat to one of my nikkas in NYC ud get blasted


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> haha Ur funny. Edmonton Calgary wtf is that. sum pussy town iv never heard of it. u said DAT to one of my Nikki's in NYC ID get blasted


I live in NYC and there's also are a lot of gay people, so what's your point?
Stop it with the NYC talk, I'm embarrassed to say I'm from NYC because of you.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> haha ur funny. edmonton calgary wtf is that. sum pussy *town* iv never heard of it. u said dat to one of my nikkas in NYC ud get blasted




they are cities you ignorant fool.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> yes u did.



prove me wrong, where have I stated that was a gangsta?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 23, 2007)

skinnyguy1986 said:


> sell the smith machine and get a power rack.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> haha ur funny. edmonton calgary wtf is that. sum pussy town iv never heard of it. u said dat to one of my nikkas in NYC ud get blasted



Education is pretty sweet
It enables me a high paying job, respect, and the ability to buy your "gangster ass"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2007)

How much does a smith machine go for anyway?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Education is pretty sweet
> It enables me a high paying job, *respect*, and the ability to buy your "gangster ass"



I doubt any guy will have respect for you if they find out you been involved sexually with 30 men before you were 19. He might act nice if he is getting what he wants, but deep inside there is no respect.


----------



## Namo (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> haha ur funny. edmonton calgary wtf is that. sum pussy town iv never heard of it. u said dat to one of my nikkas in NYC ud get blasted



Your nikkas?  Your a clown...   You really can't be that dumb

I bet your not even really from NYC, your one of those douches that live within 50 miles of the city, so you think that entitles you to claim you're from there

Edmonton and calgary are cities in that place above the USA,  called Canada....   not to be confused with Mexico


----------



## danny81 (Dec 23, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> prove me wrong, where have I stated that was a gangsta?



Originally Posted by HialeahChico305 

just lettin ya know dude........and dont let this goofy ass people hatin on u n get ya down they all hate on the hip hop culture thats why i dont show my ghettoness here they hate on it.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Originally Posted by HialeahChico305
> 
> just lettin ya know dude........and dont let this goofy ass people hatin on u n get ya down they all hate on the hip hop culture thats why i dont show my ghettoness here they hate on it.


You really are clueless.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 23, 2007)

how?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Originally Posted by HialeahChico305
> 
> just lettin ya know dude........and dont let this goofy ass people hatin on u n get ya down they all hate on the hip hop culture thats why i dont show my ghettoness here they hate on it.



to be raised in the ghetto its different then to be a gangsta......just because I was raised in the "hood" doesn't make me a gangbanger or a thug.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Originally Posted by HialeahChico305
> 
> just lettin ya know dude........and dont let this goofy ass people hatin on u n get ya down they all hate on the hip hop culture thats why i dont show my ghettoness here they hate on it.



to be raised in the ghetto its different then to be a gangsta......just because I was raised in the "hood" doesn't make me a gangbanger or a thug.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2007)

I think he understood the fisrt time......um, maybe not.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 23, 2007)

just to make sure ya know


----------

